# what is the better gas insert? Regency, Heat n Glow, or Napoleon



## ketzel

Hi everyone.  Looking to purchase a small or medium vented gas insert.  Based on my firplace dimesions:front  width = 31 1/2", rear width = 23.5" ht = 28.5", and depth = 17&1/4" and the clean contemporary look I want I've narrowed my choices to:  Regency U32, Heat n Glo Cosmo I-30, or Napoleon IR3G (unit not on display).  I know I want blower unit with these, but not sure what is the better unit? Should I have a screen on glass or not (have 4 footed babies)?  This would be supplemental heat (1400 sq. ft.) Any thoughts, feedback or comments are greatly appreciated.  Thank - you in advance!


----------



## DAKSY

The Regency units are really GREAT heaters, but the flame patterns tend to not as tall & less realistic as other models. The H&G units are very realistic looking & they are GOOD heaters (I have an insert & a fireplace in MY home)...I haven't seen a Napoleon up close & personal in a couple of years, but the ones I serviced back in the day, seemed to be quality units. Just remember that all of them can be very good space or room heaters & if you use them as such, you should be able to save on your gas bill...


----------



## ketzel

DAKSY said:


> The Regency units are really GREAT heaters, but the flame patterns tend to not as tall & less realistic as other models. The H&G units are very realistic looking & they are GOOD heaters (I have an insert & a fireplace in MY home)...I haven't seen a Napoleon up close & personal in a couple of years, but the ones I serviced back in the day, seemed to be quality units. Just remember that all of them can be very space or room heaters & if you use them as such, you should be able to save on your gas bill...


 
Thanks so much for your input!


----------



## JimR1998

I would agree with Daksy. I have a slightly larger Regency (L540E) and it gets HOT. Other units had better flames but that wasn't a big selling feature for me. To me, "better fire" is an impulse sales thing. In reality, you want something that provides heat and has "fire" but you're not going to sit there staring at the flames. None of the gas units look or smell like wood or will get confused with wood. If flames are important, then be sure to look at flames through the entire burn cycle not just on high when the unit is hot. With a remote, a lot of times the fireplace is an auto-regulating mode where you're not getting its best flame. Or, you turn the fireplace on from cold to show someone and it takes 10 minutes to get the flame in the brochure. Just be aware. With the Regency, it has decent enough flames and on lower settings (most of the time) there is some fire with the wood and burner glowing red, which is a nice look to me.

Get the screen for sure. The glass is scalding hot and so is the screen, but that 1/4" may be enough space to save a serious burn or stop something falling against the glass and melting on it. 

One other thing... you say 1400 sqft... I assume that's the size of your house and not the room this is going in? Otherwise you may find this unit is too small heat-wise.


----------



## ketzel

JimR1998 said:


> I would agree with Daksy. I have a slightly larger Regency (L540E) and it gets HOT. Other units had better flames but that wasn't a big selling feature for me. To me, "better fire" is an impulse sales thing. In reality, you want something that provides heat and has "fire" but you're not going to sit there staring at the flames. None of the gas units look or smell like wood or will get confused with wood. If flames are important, then be sure to look at flames through the entire burn cycle not just on high when the unit is hot. With a remote, a lot of times the fireplace is an auto-regulating mode where you're not getting its best flame. Or, you turn the fireplace on from cold to show someone and it takes 10 minutes to get the flame in the brochure. Just be aware. With the Regency, it has decent enough flames and on lower settings (most of the time) there is some fire with the wood and burner glowing red, which is a nice look to me.
> 
> Get the screen for sure. The glass is scalding hot and so is the screen, but that 1/4" may be enough space to save a serious burn or stop something falling against the glass and melting on it.
> 
> One other thing... you say 1400 sqft... I assume that's the size of your house and not the room this is going in? Otherwise you may find this unit is too small heat-wise.


 
Thank you very much for your input!  I agree, heat is the important factor and a screen.  Yes, the house is 1400 sq. ft. 
I will let you know how I like this unit.  Again, Thank - you.


----------

